

The Geek-Boy Irony Behind Mark Zuckerberg’s Tech Lobby - mtpearce
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3010423/the-geek-boy-irony-behind-mark-zuckerbergs-tech-lobby

======
DanielKehoe
"Geek learning is highly dependent on informal, problem-driven, and peer-to-
peer social learning." Yes, but it wouldn't need to be if school curricula
identified it as important. Kind of like learning about sex before social
policy decided sex education might be a good idea.

